# Lusty Glaze pour on Leva



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

About as slow and rich as I could take it. Tasted lush...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Told you you'd like the Lusty....Thick and rich indeed. Your machine is spotless!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Funny thing is, Ive pulled all sorts of shots with the Lusty and liked them all.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Black Chough is a tad bitter for me...I knocked the temp down to 93 and stop the shot a litter earlier than normal ....say 20/21g from 15g dose

NO sourness


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Haven't tasted the Chough yet


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks so freakin' tasty. Oh my days.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks lovely. I felt like I couldn't pull a bad shot of lusty glaze!

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

That does look luuverrrly!!

I find Lusty Glaze quite forgiving too, Black Chough takes a bit more to get but when you get the sweet spot (literally) it's sweet and bitter like a nice dark chocolate. It's a much more intense shot though and makes a great cappuccino.

And if you like Lusty Glaze the El Salavador Las Lajas is certainly worth a go too, sweet and syruppy.


----------

